# Predictions: First Legit Snowstorm of the Year



## Nick (Sep 28, 2012)

I guess I don't have a formal definition for this but i would say the first snowstorm that produces skiable snow in the Northeast, I guess at least 6" worth. 

When do you think it will be? Last year we had the October storm, and the subsequent dissapointment thereafter.


----------



## drjeff (Sep 28, 2012)

Last week of October is my guess that the North country will get atleast 6" of snow on the higher elevations


----------



## wtcobb (Sep 28, 2012)

Mid-November is my guess. Still pretty warm out there, but all it takes it a good dip in the jet stream at the right time...


----------



## ScottySkis (Sep 28, 2012)

It will snow 3 feet north easter by November 1 and most of Vermont will open just like 2001, I believe.


----------



## wa-loaf (Oct 2, 2012)

Supposed to be really cold next week.


----------



## Nick (Oct 2, 2012)

Of course, it's raining all this week


----------



## Puck it (Oct 2, 2012)

I am hoping for an early earned turns this year in Oct.


----------



## Cannonball (Oct 4, 2012)

This will be the most epic October ever.  Full of deep early turns.  Guaranteed.....because I'll be away.


----------



## Nick (Oct 4, 2012)

Sounds like there is some hope for this Sunday, but I doubt it will be sufficient, probably high elevation only. But who knows! We had a great storm last year.


----------



## bvibert (Oct 5, 2012)

Cannonball said:


> This will be the most epic October ever.  Full of deep early turns.  Guaranteed.....because I'll be away.



Same here, guaranteed heavy snow at the end of Oct/beginning of Nov... I'll be out of the country...


----------



## Puck it (Oct 5, 2012)

Cannonball said:


> This will be the most epic October ever. Full of deep early turns. Guaranteed.....because I'll be away.



I am hoping I can use the new skis!!!


----------



## Abubob (Oct 7, 2012)

For it to be legitimate (imho) the ground should be frozen and there should be at least a 2-3 inches of base and then no less than a foot should fall before its really skiable. I've skied on less and would again but I don't think we'll have the optimal conditions I've described until early December - well I HOPE we do by then.


----------



## Cannonball (Oct 8, 2012)

Abubob said:


> For it to be legitimate (imho) the ground should be frozen and there should be at least a 2-3 inches of base and then no less than a foot should fall before its really skiable. I've skied on less and would again but I don't think we'll have the optimal conditions I've described until early December - well I HOPE we do by then.



Nah.  You don't need base or frozen ground to have a "legit" "significant snow event".


----------



## Nick (Oct 8, 2012)

I don't think we need frozen ground either. I wouldn't call last night's snow significant though. I'm thinking at least 4" across a large part of new england. I think Mount Washington did get about 4" but most other areas have 1 - 2 it looks like.


----------



## bvibert (Oct 8, 2012)

Cannonball said:


> Nah.  You don't need base or frozen ground to have a "legit" "significant snow event".



Agreed, we just need a bunch of snow, it doesn't have to be skiable by most people's standard.


----------



## Abubob (Oct 8, 2012)

Cannonball said:


> Nah.  You don't need base or frozen ground to have a "legit" "significant snow event".



More of a want than a need - sure. However, If the ground is frozen what ever snow falls will more likely stick around adding to it legitimacy. Nothing is more discouraging than for it to snow and two or three days later for it to be gone. Legitimate snow sticks around.


----------



## riverc0il (Oct 8, 2012)

Raising the philosophical question of whether or not legitimate snow is a real thing any ways since everything melts out in a long enough time frame.


----------



## Abubob (Oct 8, 2012)

riverc0il said:


> Raising the philosophical question of whether or not legitimate snow is a real thing any ways since everything melts out in a long enough time frame.



Philosophically speaking snow should stick around from November to May but I'll accept December to April. (Climate change and all)


----------



## bvibert (Oct 9, 2012)

riverc0il said:


> Raising the philosophical question of whether or not legitimate snow is a real thing any ways since everything melts out in a long enough time frame.



That's deep man


----------



## riverc0il (Oct 9, 2012)

bvibert said:


> That's deep man


No, it is only deep if it sticks around Jan-March. :lol:


----------

